# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Can we Change the Owner of the File

## Remasri

In UNIX operating system is it possible to change the owner of a file. I know chmod helps in changing the permissions on a file. But what is the command for changing the owner of the file in UNIX operating system.

----------


## sripri

Yes it is possible to change the owner of a file using the UNIX command chown. This command chown is used to set the owner of file to the user id specified. But I think for changing the owner of the file using this command the user must have the authority for doing this. Can someone specify, what are all the authorities the user must possess for doing this?

----------

